
One third of Techmeme’s headlines come from the Long Tail - raghus
http://thestatbot.com/2008/05/05/one-third-of-techmeme%e2%80%99s-headlines-come-from-the-long-tail-the-statbot/
======
ilamont
A more accurate headline would be "one third of Techmeme's headlines come from
the upper end of the Long Tail" -- the B and C list blogs which the A listers
and MSM outlets sometimes reference. The great unwashed, unloved, and unlinked
mass of blogs in the trailing end of the tail will never appear on Techmeme in
its current form.

